# 2013 Detailing World product award winners



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Quick Detailer Award

*Winner* - Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer

Runner Up - Zaino Z6

Polish Award

*Winner* - AutoGlym SRP

Runner Up - Menzerna FG400

Innovation Award

*Winner* - Artdeshine clay cloth

Runner Up - Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer

Accessory Award

*Winner* - Wheel Woolies

Runner Up - Artdeshine clay cloth

Wash Product Award

*Winner* - Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo

Runner Up - Carchem shampoo

Wax Award

*Winner* - Artdeshine Artdekotsos Obsidian

Runner Up - Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid

Wheel & Tyre Award

*Winner* - Meguiars Endurance tyre gel

Runner Up - Gyeon Q2 Tire

Sealant Award 

*Winner* - Sonax NPT

Runner Up - Gyeon Q2 mohs


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats to everyone listed above


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Really cool to see AG SRP win again! 

Just goes to prove old skool still sets the benchmark for others to achieve!


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Really cool to see AG SRP win again!
> 
> Just goes to prove old skool still sets the benchmark for others to achieve!


A proven product often imitated.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep, good to see Autoglym take the title again. Well done


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I broke the SRP out again yesterday, unbeatable.... :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Well done to all of the winners! I'm assuming all of the winning products will now be up for grabs in some sort of "winners competition"??? lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice to see ADS up there amongst the winners and may they continue


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*A Mega Thanks*

Hi all members of Artdeshine Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Taiwan, Indonesia, Australia, New Zealand, Mauritius, Korea, East Malaysia, Hongkong, China, Europe, Solvenia, United Kingdom and USA.

I would like to thanks each of everyone who had supported Artdeshine products and given ADS a trust for presenting the decent products globally.

Thru the year of 2013, all ADS distributors, Detailers, resellers and consumers, your endless effort and hard work you put in to demonstrate ADS products and gave ADS a morale booster to move forward.

I thank everybody for supporting and make ADS today and also tomorrow.

A big THANK YOU FOR MY ARTDESHINE TEAM'S AND SUPPORTER'S.:wave::wave::wave::wave:

Sorry for my Singlish.

Alfred
Founder of Artdeshine
Eastern Promise


----------



## Han Kil (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Which Sonax Sealant has won the award? Hybrid NPT is a range of products and includes Sonax Polymer Netshield, Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine, Brilliant Wax 1.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Which Sonax Sealant has won the award? Hybrid NPT is a range of products and includes Sonax Polymer Netshield, Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine, Brilliant Wax 1.


Quick Detailer Award

Winner - Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer

Runner Up - Zaino Z6

Innovation Award

Winner - Artdeshine clay cloth

Runner Up - Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer

Sealant Award

Winner - Sonax NPT

Runner Up - Gyeon Q2 mohs

Pretty sure they are all separate products:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Flakey said:


> Which Sonax Sealant has won the award? Hybrid NPT is a range of products and includes Sonax Polymer Netshield, Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine, Brilliant Wax 1.


I'd imagine it's Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT???

Congrats to all! Well done !

Will representatives for manufacturers who arent approved traders be making an appearance on DW to formally claim the award and thank the members for voting? Sonax for example.

:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Some well-deserved winners and some pleasant surprises. Congrats to all.

In a way - you are all winners. In a more accurate way - the winners are all winners


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

sonax npt is the xtreme protect + shine


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll be getting the srp out at the weekend


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Well done Gyeon, 2 x runner up awards in your first year!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> I'd imagine it's Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT???
> 
> Congrats to all! Well done !
> 
> ...


/They have been written to


----------



## Gyeon Robert (Apr 3, 2013)

Gleammachine said:


> Well done Gyeon, 2 x runner up awards in your first year!!


Thank you Rob, we are also very happy. It is also very nice to compete with market Giant's like Sonax and Meguiars - congratulations for them! :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, we are very honoured to have been voted the winner of the Polish category again by the members of DW. Thank you so much to everyone that voted for us, it really does mean a lot. Well done to all the other winners and runners up too. 

Here's to another great year on DW!

Mark At Autoglym and the rest of the AG Team :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Statement

Date:	March 2014	
Award win statement for Detailing World: Saxon CEO, Andrew Dixon

“We are extremely pleased to learn that SONAX has been awarded two top spots within Detailingworld.co.uk’s annual awards. As the world’s largest resource for Detailers, Valeters and Car Cleaning experts, the site has the potential to expose SONAX products to a vital, and ever growing market. Knowing that the products are so highly regarded is a fantastic accolade, and one which we hope to build on in the future.

“SONAX products are designed to provide the best possible car care performance in both professional and domestic situations, and with years of market leadership in the exacting German marketplace we have absolute confidence in the results that come from using SONAX for both exterior and interior cleaning. Feedback such as this helps to further cement this confidence, whilst also providing us with a strong platform for further growth. New SONAX products are set to launch to market later this year, and we hope that these will equally appeal to the members of Detailing World.

“Our thanks go to all of those that took the time to vote for SONAX. Your ongoing support is greatly appreciated.”

About Saxon
The UK’s leading, one-stop shop for top-selling car care brands and accessories, Saxon is sole UK distributor of more than 6,500 product lines across 25 brands, including premium car care brand SONAX, and the much-loved LITTLE TREES ® air freshener, as well as CTEK ®, Hycote and Slime motoring accessory and car care brands. Saxon’s own brands include market leading, value car accessory brand Sakura, as well as Metro car accessories, Stoplock, and Sub-Zero Ice audio systems. Recent additions to the portfolio have included the popular Bang On The Door™ range of car accessories, and the WD40 collection of multi-use lubricants.

Saxon specialises in building and distributing trusted motoring brands that are selected with value, quality and reliability in mind. Taking a unique approach to brand management, Saxon delivers a complete sales and marketing operation backed by industry-leading customer service, warehousing and distribution, and has well-established trading relationships in a variety of market sectors.


----------



## Gyeon Robert (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations Sonax! :wave:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A huge thank you from me personally for both our awards. Im just the reseller, but i am chuffed to bits with anything I'm involved with being recognised. Everyone is working hard to streamline and create products that are specific to certain countries and environments, and recognition like this helps keep us on point and reassures we are on the right lines

Thank you all


----------

